# Fallen Veterens



## shihansmurf (May 25, 2009)

Given that this is Memorial Day, I thought it appropriate that have a post in the Hall of Remebrance for all of our fallen, that have paid the way for us to live in freedom freedom and security.
*
CONFLICT* *SPAN* *TOTALS* 
War of Independence                             (1775-1783)                           25,000                                                                              
Quasi-War                           (1798-1800)                           20 
                                                                            Barbary Wars                            (1801-1815)                           35                                                                             
War of 1812                             (1812-1815)                           20,000                                                                             
1st Seminole War                            (1817-1818)                           30 
                                                                            2nd Seminole War                            (1835-1842)                           1,500                                                                             
Mexican-American War                             (1846-1848)                           13,283                                                                             
3rd Seminole War                            (1855-1858)                           26                                                                             
Civil War                             (1861-1865)                           623,026 
                                                                             Indian Wars                            (1865-1898)                           919                                                                             
Spanish-American                              War                             (1898)                           2,446 
                                                                             Phillipine War                            (1898-1902)                           4,196                                                                             
Boxer Rebellion                            (1900-1901)                           37                                                                             
Mexican Revolution                            (1914-1919)                           35 
                                                                            Haiti Occupation                            (1915-1934)                           146                                                                             
World War 1                             (1917-1918)                           116,708                                                                              
World                              War 2                             (1941-1945)                            407,316                                                                             
Korean War                             (1950-1953)                           36,914 
Vietnam                              War                             (1964-1973)                           58,169 
                                                                             El Salvador                            (1980-1992)                           20 
                                                                            Beirut                           (1982-1984)                           266                                                                             
Persian Gulf Support                            (1987-1988)                           39                                                                             
Invasion of Grenada                           (1983)                           19                                                                             
Invasion of Panama                            (1989)                           40                                                                              
Gulf War                            (1991)                            269                                                                              
Somalia                           (1992-1993)                           43 
                                                                            Bosnia                           1995                           12                                                                             
Afghanistan                             (2002-2009)                           686+ 
                                                                            Iraqi                             (2003-2009)                           4,299+                                                                                                                      

In their Memory.

Till we meet at Fiddler's Green
Mark


----------



## morph4me (May 25, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 25, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (May 25, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 25, 2009)

If I may, as an ally from across the sea, I bow my head with you in rememberance of your fallen.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 25, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## jks9199 (May 25, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> If I may, as an ally from across the sea, I bow my head with you in rememberance of your fallen.



Please consider the kindness returned.


----------



## LoneRider (May 26, 2009)

Please Do Not Forget. 

Praying for God's Blessings for my brothers and sisters in arms, may they return home safely. Please honor the fallen. Hats off to those who sally forth from the wire's relative safety from this humble specimen of support personnel.


----------



## seasoned (May 26, 2009)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 26, 2009)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2009)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2009)

*.*


----------



## Tensei85 (May 28, 2009)

I would like to express my honor & pride of being an American even though my family has only been in America for about the last 3 generations its such a great honor to be in a land with such corageous heroes as those that fought and died for our freedom and lives. There are no greater heroes, so I bow in respect to those who's courage has given us the strength to join in unity as Americans regardless of ethnic or cultural backgrounds were all Americans. So I will light incense in remembrance and will keep there sacrifices in my heart til the day I die.


----------

